# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Беспроводные маршрутизаторы 802.11n: тест двенадцати моделей

## ALEX(XX)

*Краткое содержание статьи:* Беспроводные сети продолжают  становиться всё популярнее, и сегодня в квартирах пользователей  повсеместно появляется оборудование с поддержкой WLAN. Если же кроме  беспроводной свободы вам нужна и высокая скорость, то без устройств  нового стандарта 802.11n не обойтись. Как раз недавно этот стандарт был  финализирован, поэтому настало подходящее время провести тесты новых  маршрутизаторов. В нашу лабораторию поступило двенадцать моделей  маршрутизаторов, с результатами тестов которых мы познакомим вас в нашей  статье.

Далее на *THG.RU*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

